# royal glamorgan fertility clinic reduced to monthly clinics



## Misty176 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi ladies

I have been waiting to see the consultant at the fertility clinic since Nov 14 when I chased up today I was advised that clinics have been changed from weekly to monthly and that I had no chance of seeing the consultant until Nov 15 at the earliest. So that is more than a 12 month wait to even get investigations done, then who knows how long to actually get  referral for ivf.

The person who I spoke to advised that I could write a letter to the concerns team copying in the chief exec and head of department, I'm also copying in the local mp and am for good measure.

I just thought I would let you all know, if anyone would like the contact details to write to inbox me and I will email them to you x


----------



## Misty176 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi

just a quick update the clinic has now returned to weekly appointments


----------

